# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  How to best set Steel Fence posts

## john777

Hi,
1. Just about to cement steel fence posts (50x50 SHS) 600mm into ground.....just wondering what is best to use Quick set concrete or standard mix concrete?.......not really concerned about setting time. 
2. With the hole should I place say 100mm of gravel at bottom first before pouring concrete ?......to allow for drainage   
Also if anyone could please confirm what is the best type of metal screw to use on H4 treated pine in external application?.......Hot dip galvanised or Stainless steel? 
Thanks

----------


## johnc

Quickset is weaker than standard, although the difference will not matter. Putting gravel at the bottom will create a sump in most soils, trapping water and rotting out the posts faster. Galvanised screws should last as long as the timber will, I would only use stainless for appearance but I don't know which is the better lasting in TP

----------


## Pulse

Just use normal concrete, not too wet, minimum water. 
no gravel just concrete. 
don't use gal, stainless or special coated fasteners made for treated pine 
also buy push on caps for the posts to stop water inside and spray both ends inside with WD40 before concreting in and capping. Stops rusting out on the inside  
Cheers
pulse

----------


## johnc

Pulse,  The OP appears to be asking a separate question on what to use on H4 treated pine, so the answer would be something rated for that purpose.

----------


## stephenandy

In order to enhance the posts fixing you can also anchor the post  with more stakes or by using wires around the base of the posts...

----------


## Danny.S

After a few poor experiences with quickset I now only use normal concrete.  Like all concrete if you use too much water it will not be as strong.  Problem with quickset is it is much easier to use too much water.  Normal concrete mixed in a wheelbarrow is easy to mix and easy to handle.

----------


## davewastech

> Hi,
> 1. Just about to cement steel fence posts (50x50 SHS) 600mm into ground.....just wondering what is best to use Quick set concrete or standard mix concrete?.......not really concerned about setting time. 
> 2. With the hole should I place say 100mm of gravel at bottom first before pouring concrete ?......to allow for drainage   
> Also if anyone could please confirm what is the best type of metal screw to use on H4 treated pine in external application?.......Hot dip galvanised or Stainless steel? 
> Thanks

   I presume the poles are galv and the fence is around 1.8m? What wall thickness did you choose for your fence posts? (Just asking because I'm looking at doing the same thing)
Cheers,
Dave

----------


## markeaust

Google "NO FINES CONCRETE". 
i know a buisness in QLD that is making a fortune replacing posts and bollards, both timber and gal steel set in normal concrete.  Their method is to use this concrete mix, which simply has no sand.  The resultant mix, whilst not being as strong as normal concrete, allows water to freely drain, thus significantly reducing rot around the bottoms of posts. 
i used this method for sinking all the 58 posts in my front fence, which is class 1 hardwood and I expect it will outlast me...

----------

